

PG's Underhanded Compliment: Elon Musk is Steve Jobs without Taste - imjk
http://www.businessinsider.com/paul-graham-thinks-the-tesla-model-s-is-ugly-calls-elon-musk-jobs-without-taste-2013-3

======
imjk
Actual tweet: <https://twitter.com/paulg/status/312799463393591296>

